# 3/8 Steel



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I got a box of 3/8 steel from Nathan. First thing i did was dump it in a plastic cotainer and cover it in vinegar. I left it over night then washed it in alcohol and painted them orange. Where I shoot sometimes it is hard to see where you are hitting these little orange buggers help me see.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good thinking... how many shots until the paint wears off?


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

nicely done great idea, Nathan has great ammo just got 3 pounds of 7\16 from him hits hard and works great! Highly recommended


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

bullseyeben! said:


> Good thinking... how many shots until the paint wears off?


I have some that was painted over a year ago that is still good.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

?! Well that's quite good... didn't think it would last that long... thanks for the idea..


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

What type of paint do you have there? I'm a computer guy, not a handyman type so don't worry about too many details(overkill is okay, I know nothing).
Bruno


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

clever idea


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bruno529 said:


> What type of paint do you have there? I'm a computer guy, not a handyman type so don't worry about too many details.
> Bruno


It is the same type of paint the utility guys use to mark the underground utilitys so the contracters can hit them. I use the bright orange and it is also called upside sown paint so you can paint pointing straight down.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> What type of paint do you have there? I'm a computer guy, not a handyman type so don't worry about too many details.
> Bruno


It is the same type of paint the utility guys use to mark the underground utilitys so the contracters can hit them. I use the bright orange and it is also called upside sown paint so you can paint pointing straight down.
[/quote] Been there done that! ( Hit the marked utilities).. Where does Nathan have his ammo listed? I couldn't find it on his site.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

http://flippinoutslingshots.com/store/accessories/steel-ball-bearing-ammo/
Here is the link.


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

ammo order just placed nathan, cant wait to get to shootin something besides marbles


----------

